# Caso dry aged 63



## philipc (Jan 20, 2022)

Hi
Interested to know if anyone has any experience/views on the dry ager.  I’m predominantly thinking of charcuterie.

I’ve really struggled to find any reviews online.

Any help would be appreciated









						Caso Dry-Aged Cooler
					

High quality dry aged cooler.




					www.wineandbarrels.co.uk


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jan 20, 2022)

You probably will not find what your asking in here unless someone actually has one or used one like what your link shows.

Good Luck


----------



## indaswamp (Jan 21, 2022)

Kinda small IMO. Hard to keep RH% even...


----------



## philipc (Jan 21, 2022)

BGKYSmoker said:


> You probably will not find what your asking in here unless someone actually has one or used one like what your link shows.
> 
> Good Luck



Yeah, I was thinking the same but thought it was worth a try.  Just a bit strange how I can’t find anything really on it! Thanks


----------



## philipc (Jan 21, 2022)

indaswamp said:


> Kinda small IMO. Hard to keep RH% even...



thanks, yeah that why I wanted to check if anyone has any experience.  The size is just right for me though!


----------



## tx smoker (Jan 21, 2022)

Looks like a nice unit and has a commensurate price tag attached to it. A lot of folks here have built their own curing chambers that work great and probably cost a LOT less than the one you're looking at. I'm sure the tutorials on building them can be found here using the search feature if you're inclined to make a DIY project.

Robert


----------



## philipc (Jan 21, 2022)

Thanks, that was/maybe still my original plan, the OCD in me likes it to all be neat.  Anyone built one from a similar sized wine fridge?  Any good ideas on keeping it looking neat :) ?


----------



## crazymoon (Jan 21, 2022)

PPC, Look into  the Umai products for a good way to dry cure.


----------

